# Wind turbine



## luda007 (Nov 2, 2012)

I did a quick search and didn't see what I was looking for. Forgive me if I simply overlooked it.
I've been researching wind turbines at night in my free time and I really want to do it myself. I feel like I am some what good with electronics but this is just over my head I think....

Ive read the rpms to volts description.
Divide the rpms by the volts and that will give you your rpm volts.
I came up with 16.96 rpm volts based on the motor shown.

I've hooked my volt meter up to 5-6 different motors that I have laying around at work since I am a maintenance man.
I've tried: hvac motor, treadmill, washer, dryer & dishwasher motors.
I ruled the dish washer out.
All the others when hooked up to my voltmeter would only reach maybe 2 volts.
The treadmill motor got up to 2 volts with me spinning the rotor by hand. I wasn't able to attach my drill like I was with the others.
I'm leaning towards it.

I will attach a picture with the specs at the end.

My question is how do I get it to actually power something?
Do I need converters or anything else like that, or do I wore it directly? What would I need for it to charge a battery.
From that point ill venture into actually constructing a wind turbine.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Your best bet is to use a motor that is designed as a DC (direct current) motor, not the AC (alternating current) motor as shown in the picture. Yes, you could make the AC-motor work, but, it is so much more difficult that it normally isn't really worth it.

Don't throw that motor away as it can do so much good in other ways - use it to run a drive-belt to run a grinder or build a lathe out of it or ...

So, with that being said, a search on eBay for "treadmill dc motor" comes up with lots of options - some cheap and some very expensive. The ones that seem to be the best are those that are in the higher horsepower range as they put lots more power into the charging system. One that I found in a quick search turned up something that is also being listed as for a wind-turbine ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5-HP-Perm...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cd004dda

You might want to see about using something like that. What you need to do is get the output voltage over 14vdc to charge a battery, maybe use a pully-system to get the RPMs higher and higher till it puts out what you need - and then use a voltage regulator (or a charge controller for a solar-system) to make sure that the batteries are not over-charged and that the power put into the batteries is never less than what they need.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.scoraigwind.com/pmgbooklet/itpmg.pdf

http://www.scoraigwind.com/pirate oldies/Hugh Piggott Axial-flow PMG wind turbine May 2003.pdf

http://www.thekevdog.com/projects/wind_generator/

http://www.windynation.com/articles/wind/making-wind-power-how-choose-right-motor

There is a ton of info on the 'net.


----------



## zachbranson (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Luda007,

I believe by understanding the diagram below, you can have clearer idea on how to convert the mechanical section to electrical section that you desire. You need the generator and controller. Since it is now it DC, it should be converted to AC when used for your domestic electrical appliances.










Anyway, if you are still confuse with this, I perhaps would recommend you to check out several DIY info product related to wind and solar energy installation. There is a thorough review on it *here*. I hope that helps some of you here at Green Living Doctor.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

If the motor does not have brushes and a commentator, it will not work for you. As was already mentioned.

Yes an alternator is ac but it still uses a set of slip rings and brushes and it has to be excited by an external source, unless it is a permanent magnet. 

And yes there are brushless generators, but they are a bit more specicalized.

Jimmy


----------



## zachbranson (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow...brushless generators, that's indeed anothed method for this application. I need to learn more about that. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

zachbranson said:


> Wow...brushless generators, that's indeed anothed method for this application. I need to learn more about that. Thanks for the input.


Brushless altenator is the correct term.

They are what produces power in your basic home type gensets.

A true generator has brushes, as it is DC.

Altenators are what can be brushless, which produce AC.

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Yes an alternator is ac but it still uses a set of slip rings and brushes and it has to be excited by an external source, unless it is a permanent magnet.


Axial-flux permanent magnet designs like Hugh Piggott's Scoraig design put out three-phase AC that is very easily rectifiable into DC power. That power then goes into a charge controller to charge your batteries.

http://www.scoraigwind.com/

http://www.scoraigwind.com/books/

http://otherpower.com/bdwm53.html

http://otherpower.com/


----------



## luda007 (Nov 2, 2012)

I did end up getting a vdc motor.

Just with a very vigorous spin I had it up to 9v.

I am contemplating my method to get the motor spinning.

I'm thinking about making it multi use motor.
Have an attachment to use with a bike or hand crank for the little to no wind days.

I am also thinking about building a vertical propeller so that the entire unit won't have to pivot. I'm not sure if vertical is the proper terminology?

Something like this....









I was even wondering if I could utilize something like this?









I would help keep to keeps motor dry, keep it cooler and help ventilate my home all at the same time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

luda007 said:


> I was even wondering if I could utilize something like this?
> View attachment 3554
> 
> I would help keep to keeps motor dry, keep it cooler and help ventilate my home all at the same time.


It would have to be *HUGE* to get any real power out of it! It just isn't a good design.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The other thing is that you will need to control the speed somehow ... in winds of 100mph the poor bearings would probably heat-up and sieze. Some of the better designed wind generators have a tail that automatically twists around so that the head moves out of the wind when the wind-speed is too high .. and then returns back to normal position when the wind calms back down ... 

Some of them use servos (like in a remote-control car) with a simple control-board to push / pull the rods in order to accomplish that.


----------

